# HGVC Resale Buyer Denied Presentation Points



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey folks,

We checked into the HGVC Flamingo and were told because we had bought 3 HGVC's resale that we are not able to receive 15,000 HH points or show ticket discounts for attending a owner's presentation.  The welcoming card in our packet at checkin did not have this disqualifying information.  I asked them if I wanted to buy a HGVC for full cost would they be interested in having me go to a presentation.  They did not know what to say.  This is the first time we have run into this situation.  Every other time we have gone to presentations and received something. Is this a new policy. Anyone else having this new experience with HGVC??  Any advice on who to contact at HGVC to let them know my thoughts??  Thanks for your help.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 17, 2009)

Why give you the freebie, if you're not going to buy. You are being labeled as a moocher(which you probably are). So am I.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 18, 2009)

The odds that a three-time resale buyer would buy retail is quite low -- I think we could all agree on that.

Why would HGVC give out a freebie and tie up one of their sales persons for 2 hours for a sale that will never happen?  This just simply seems like good business sense on the part of HGVC.  If this is a change of their policy, I applaud them.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2009)

They always reserve the right to not want to waste their time on a very low probability presentation. 

Let's face it, if you made you living off sales comission, would you want to kill a couple of hours presenting to you? I know I'd rather have a shot at someone more likely to buy than a prospect that's bought resale every time. 

If you want freebies, there's plenty to be had touring other timeshare developments.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish all developers would exclude resale buyers from sales presentations.  They usually can't tell if they don't already own at their resort.  If they do, it would be foolish for them to allow them to attend presentations.

I would view such a policy very positively.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 18, 2009)

15K HH points? *<snort>* That's worth 1/2 night at a Hampton Inn.  Hardly worth it.

Well, just one (or two?) won't get you blacklisted. They called recently to invite me to an owner "update." The guy was very friendly (gosh, we're so nice!) until I said, "I'm having trouble using up the points I have and won't be buying anymore." He abruptly hung up on me. I thought we were friends! Maybe it was an accident.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> I wish all developers would exclude resale buyers from sales presentations.  They usually can't tell if they don't already own at their resort.  If they do, it would be foolish for them to allow them to attend presentations.
> 
> I would view such a policy very positively.



The only problem I would have with excluding all resale buyers is that sometimes attending a presentation is the only way to get the information you need on how to use what you own or the rules of their system. 

Normally, we don't attend presentations as it wastes our time and the salesmans time as well. In the last 4 years we have attended two presentations just to learn what it was we owned. One was at a resort where we had purchased resale and the other was DRI when we had converted to THE Club but wanted more information on their trust based ownership.

In both cases the developer viewed us as a sales prospect in that they did have something to offer us. The resale purchase wanted us to upgrade our ownership to a newer resort and offered us incentives to "trade in" our resale unit. DRI, of course, viewed us as prospects to convert our deeded weeks to trust based ownership. In both cases we gained a little knowledge of what we owned and how to use it. 

If developers offered some sort of owners update that did not involve a sales presentation for all owners, we wouldn't have attended either presentation. Marriott offers such presentations and I attend them regularly. I always managed to come away with a little more information without wasting a salesmans time or my time.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 18, 2009)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> Hey folks,
> I asked them if I wanted to buy a HGVC for full cost would they be interested in having me go to a presentation.  They did not know what to say.  This is the first time we have run into this situation.  Every other time we have gone to presentations and received something.



I'm sure if you wanted to buy a HGVC for full cost they would allow you to attend a presentation w/o any freebies  
 Of course, I would expect them to give you the freebie if you buy.

By the way, this is the 1st time I've read anything about a restriction based on resale purchase. 
How many HGVC sales presentations have you attended? more than 5? more than 10? :rofl:


----------



## tombo (Aug 18, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> The odds that a three-time resale buyer would buy retail is quite low -- I think we could all agree on that.
> 
> Why would HGVC give out a freebie and tie up one of their sales persons for 2 hours for a sale that will never happen?  This just simply seems like good business sense on the part of HGVC.  If this is a change of their policy, I applaud them.
> 
> Kurt



When you tell them that you purchase resale or that you aren't interested in buying, they tell you that they don't care, they just want you to attend an informal presentation and they will give you a freebie just for listening to their 90 minute presentation with no obligation to buy. Now they don't want to give out freebies with no obligation to buy just because someone has purchased some resale timeshares? I guess the economy has them trying to cut back on the freebies.

 I don't applaud any developer's sales techniques because they lie from the second they invite you to an informal presentation where they are just going to show you the resort (they don't care if you buy or not), to the end of the presentation where they tell you that if you don't buy right now that you can never get this price again. That is not counting all the lies they tell in the middle. 

When (if) developers change their policy to posting sale prices on line, in the lobby, and in newspapers I will applaud them. As long as they keep selling using high pressure, lies, and half truths I will never give them any kudos or attend another presentation for any freebie. I have better things to do with my time on vacation than to be lied to and pressured to buy overpriced timeshares for a free meal or some free theme park tickets.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 18, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> The only problem I would have with excluding all resale buyers is that sometimes attending a presentation is the only way to get the information you need on how to use what you own or the rules of their system.
> 
> Normally, we don't attend presentations as it wastes our time and the salesmans time as well. In the last 4 years we have attended two presentations just to learn what it was we owned. One was at a resort where we had purchased resale and the other was DRI when we had converted to THE Club but wanted more information on their trust based ownership.
> 
> ...



No problem, anyone can go to an owner update today and not get a free gift.  Maybe then, they will be real owner updates instead of sales presentations.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 18, 2009)

e.bram said:


> Why give you the freebie, if you're not going to buy. You are being labeled as a moocher(which you probably are). So am I.



I am not a moocher......I own other TS's too and just find it rediculous that they think they know what I would do.  They mentioned that there have been a number of resale buyers who have traded in their resales to buy direct from HGVC for Elite status....I have not confirmed if this is HGVC's policy or HGVC Las Vegas' policy.  Will be calling Orlando and Las Vegas.

Lot's of assumptions made about me and they are wrong. I am a HH Diamond so the points are not the issue. 

I see nowhere in my contract with HGVC that I am any different then anyone else who owns HGVC.  They are the one who gave me the welcome card to come to a presentation and then the agent said resale buyers are not welcome.  

I have plenty of friends who I have told about HGVC and who have bought.  I will no longer say kind things about HGVC.  Word of mouth is the best form of advertisement and this mouth will be talking.  I hope they expereince a lot of forclosures this year like other TS companies are.  They could have missed out on a potentially big sale.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I do love the fact that I got my 21,000 HGVC points so cheap and some people have paid through the nose for theirs.    I would rather be a moocher then a sucker.  Will let you know the outcome after I call Orlando.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> No problem, anyone can go to an owner update today and not get a free gift.  Maybe then, they will be real owner updates instead of sales presentations.



I would GLADLY forgo any freebies if they would forgo the hard sell. All I usually want is information. It's to bad most developers don't offer that option.

Hilton has an information booth at HHV for the new tower. I found this to be a great way for me to get a little infomation and ask a few questions including price without pressure. If we'd have gone there a little earlier in the day, we could have looked at one of the new units without the presentation or the freebies. That would have been fine by us.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 18, 2009)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> I am not a moocher......I own other TS's too and just find it rediculous that they think they know what I would do.  They mentioned that there have been a number of resale buyers who have traded in their resales to buy direct from HGVC for Elite status....I have not confirmed if this is HGVC's policy or HGVC Las Vegas' policy.  Will be calling Orlando and Las Vegas.
> 
> Lot's of assumptions made about me and they are wrong. I am a HH Diamond so the points are not the issue.
> 
> ...



Would you consider taking the tour if there were no freebies? I'd let them know upfront they can keep the freebies as you're just wanting information. The last "owners update" we attended in Vegas, we refused the freebies. I think the sales manager just about passed out when I told him we weren't interested in their show tickets or buffet passes and just wanted information. I'm sure he was stunned when we walked past the gifting desk without asking for anything. 

I don't know that any of us at TUG view you as a moocher but we're sure that most developers probably do. TUGGERS tend to view offers from developers as payment or bribes for taking tours. There are a good number of TUGGERS that take tours strictly for the bribes. No one cares if developers consider them mooches. It's the developers making the offer in the first place. Most TUGGERS don't ask for them but developers routinely offer them.


----------



## wmmmmm (Aug 18, 2009)

This reminds me a little about the current debate about the health care reform debate .  BTW, I think very highly of HGVC .  Anyway, I think there should not be any illusion that HGVC, Marriott, or even DVC is only out to make money for themselves.  They are not developing properties out of the kindness of their heart just so we can go on vacations by-passing their hotel chains!  HGVC just run their operations better than the average TS operator.

As for a new HGVC policy, we finally went to our very first HGVC TS presentation a month ago in Waikoloa and they didn't have any problems with that.  This even though the system knew that we have two re-sales and one purchase directly from HGVC (I asked for copies of the printouts with the original purchase date and prices!)  So maybe like everyone else, HGVC is tightening their belt.

PS.  The only reason we went to the TS presentation in Waikoloa was to try to get a peek in one of the Kingsland unit.  I knew that they didn't have a model of the Kingsland unit but I convinced my wife to spend two hours hoping we can try to convince the sales person to show us a unit.  Unfortunately, we wasted our time listening to the sales person trying to persuade us that we should "convert" our re-sale points to "official" points.  The person did say that if we were to buy a Kingsland unit, we would be able to see a unit that correspond to what we purchased:annoyed:


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 18, 2009)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> I do love the fact that I got my 21,000 HGVC points so cheap and some people have paid through the nose for theirs.    I would rather be a moocher then a sucker.  Will let you know the outcome after I call Orlando.



I wish I had known about the resale market before I purchased directly from HGVC.  However, HGVC has been completely honest with me and I really enjoy my 24,000 points.  *Furthermore, I do not consider anyone who pays their MFs to be a moocher.*  Frankly, HGVC is doing the right thing by treating the points of people who purchase resale the exact same way as they treat the points that I purchased directly (with the exception of the Elite benefits). I think this makes purchasing HGVC resale a much better deal than Marriott or Starwood.  It also helps to maintain my property value a little bit more than most other TS properties.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 18, 2009)

When I was at I-Drive last April, my wife choose to stay home due to work issues and I took my barely grown kids with me. The second day I got a call promising me the moon and telling me what a valueable member I am and was invited to the owners update. 

I replied that my wife wasn't along with me on this trip...at which time the sunshine tone of the caller disappeared and within 10 seconds she was gone...and I was left alone for the remainder of our stay.  

I was very happy.


----------



## linsj (Aug 18, 2009)

The last time I did an owner's update, they didn't know I had bought one resale. Their records even showed the date of the original purchase. Since they're trying hard to get owners to trade in and upgrade, I'm surprised they're turning away any owners.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> PS.  The only reason we went to the TS presentation in Waikoloa was to try to get a peek in one of the Kingsland unit.  I knew that they didn't have a model of the Kingsland unit but I convinced my wife to spend two hours hoping we can try to convince the sales person to show us a unit.  Unfortunately, we wasted our time listening to the sales person trying to persuade us that we should "convert" our re-sale points to "official" points.  The person did say that if we were to buy a Kingsland unit, we would be able to see a unit that correspond to what we purchased:annoyed:


Are you kidding us??  How in the world does any HGVC salesperson expect to sell a Kingsland TS without a full tour of the new resort and a full tour of the many model units?  

I would have said, "let us first go look at a unit, *then *we will talk."


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Are you kidding us??  How in the world does any HGVC salesperson expect to sell a Kingsland TS without a full tour of the new resort and a full tour of the many model units?
> 
> I would have said, "let us first go look at a unit, *then *we will talk."



No kidding!  They expect you to buy before you see it?  That's nuts!  

Glad to say I will never do another timeshare presentation.  I had a call yesterday from HGVC, inviting me to Vegas for 2 nights, $199.  Then the woman said a supervisor could get the stay for us for FREE.  I told her I don't want to go to Vegas in the near future, and if I did, I would go for a full week with an exchange.  She said HGVC is impossible to get on exchange.  :rofl: I said I had lots of choices, including HGVC, and I asked her never to call again.  

I will never attend another timeshare presentation, and no number of nights in any resort, anywhere, will make me change my mind.  I am tired of the lies after going so many times.  

I don't fault anyone else for going and don't consider you to be wrong for wanting to go.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 18, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I will never attend another timeshare presentation, and no number of nights in any resort, anywhere, will make me change my mind.  I am tired of the lies after going so many times.
> 
> I don't fault anyone else for going and don't consider you to be wrong for wanting to go.


In some ways I agree with you about timeshare presentations.  BUT I will go to new TS resorts and ask to see the units. This is with the understanding No gifts for me & no TS presentation for them.


----------



## gravitar (Aug 18, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> I replied that my wife wasn't along with me on this trip...at which time the sunshine tone of the caller disappeared and within 10 seconds she was gone...and I was left alone for the remainder of our stay.



The last time I was in Las Vegas, I was offered a tour of the strip property. I told them my wife was not with me and they told me to lie and say I was single. This came out of the mouth of the agent at the vacation owners desk.


----------



## bobemac (Aug 18, 2009)

There is no excuse or justification for HGVC to discriminate against resale buyers in their presentations and promotions.
    We have been to quite a few TS presentations, and only had an issue once.
That was in HGVC Las Vegas. 
   I immediately escalated the issue to management and we received all our goodies.
   Any and all violations should be followed up on.
Besides, we enjoy the process.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 18, 2009)

I have come to the point where I have absolutely no desire whatsoever to go on a Hilton presentation.

Our last "owners update" was at the GW at HHV in July.  The salesman knew we weren't interested in buying, so he more or less disappeared while we sat in the office and twiddled our thumbs.  He eventually showed us what was available, told us the cost and agreed that we were not ideal candidates.  It was more or less a waste of his time and ours, and we all knew it.

I learn more from TUG than I ever do from some owners update...so why spend my vacation time and waste a salesman's time going on an update?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 18, 2009)

bobemac said:


> There is no excuse or justification for HGVC to discriminate against resale buyers in their presentations and promotions. We have been to quite a few TS presentations, and only had an issue once. That was in HGVC Las Vegas. I immediately escalated the issue to management and we received all our goodies.



1. Frankly, there is an excuse/justification (not that they need one). If I ran a sales op, I'd do it too. But most HGVC sales offices operate like every other TS-sales office and have no idea who they're dealing with.

2. I'm surprised just how valuable folks seem to think those "goodies" are.  They feel like  they're getting something for nothing, when in fact, what they give up is far more valuable than the trifle they get (IMHO).


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I really appreciate everyone's thoughts and opinions.  I have called HGVC Las Vegas and no return call yet.  Called Orlando and asked for customer service twice.  One 800 number they gave me was to the North Dakota Un-employment Office and another was for Denney's restaurant.  I am determined to talk to someone in customer service and not sales which is were I keep getting directed to.


----------



## jin (Aug 19, 2009)

During my last tour at the Grand Waikikian, I got the distinct impression the presenter and subsequent "closer" didn't know I bought my 19,200 points resale --- I say this because they commented I am already elite status (I'm not), and quite frankly were at a loss for words (believe it or not) on why I should even buy any more points.  It was the easiest goodbye I ever had at a presentation -- they practically admitted it made no sense to upgrade or buy any more points!! (of course I never told them I bought resale!):rofl:


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2009)

jin said:


> During my last tour at the Grand Waikikian, I got the distinct impression the presenter and subsequent "closer" didn't know I bought my 19,200 points resale --- I say this because they commented I am already elite status (I'm not), and quite frankly were at a loss for words (believe it or not) on why I should even buy any more points.  It was the easiest goodbye I ever had at a presentation -- they practically admitted it made no sense to upgrade or buy any more points!! (of course I never told them I bought resale!)



What I wonder is why someone who had spent a few tens of thousands of dollars to acquire that many points and theoretically, was "living the life of Riley," would bother these peeps with their time.  But then, that's just me.


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 21, 2009)

bobemac said:


> There is no excuse or justification for HGVC to discriminate against resale buyers in their presentations and promotions.
> We have been to quite a few TS presentations, and only had an issue once.
> That was in HGVC Las Vegas.
> I immediately escalated the issue to management and we received all our goodies.
> ...



Who did you call?  I have called the VP in Las Vegas who is supposedly in charge of promotions and have not received a phone call back.  I also have called Orlando and I keep getting passed from one person to another.  Anyone have any suggestions on who I can write a letter to or call regarding this situation.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## bosco0633 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe I am out of line here, but honestly is all this effort really worth your time?  I mean seriously for a free gift?? If you want to go to the presentation to learn something then I say go for it, but why expect a gift??  In my opinion it just seems like you are trying to milk the system here.  It makes you look cheap that you would waste good vacation time to go to a presentation for some free perks.  

It will be these little things that will piss the HGVC right off and ultimately compromise the resale entitlements in the future.  

Im sorry to come off harsh, but I just read the thread again and I feel that you should let this go.  It is apparent that you will never buy from the developer, however, you complain that you are not benefiting from the free gifts that they offer out to encourage sales??  I applaud the HGVC for putting thier foot down on this.  

I could never go on a vacation and waste a half of day of my prescious vacation time with my family, in an effort to get free show tickets.  I would rather pay the 50 to 100.00 for the ticket and enjoy the days with my wife and kids.  

Sorry, not trying to be facetious here just find this thread to be very sad.


----------



## london (Aug 21, 2009)

*Well Said*



bosco0633 said:


> Maybe I am out of line here, but honestly is all this effort really worth your time?  I mean seriously for a free gift?? If you want to go to the presentation to learn something then I say go for it, but why expect a gift??  In my opinion it just seems like you are trying to milk the system here.  It makes you look cheap that you would waste good vacation time to go to a presentation for some free perks.
> 
> It will be these little things that will piss the HGVC right off and ultimately compromise the resale entitlements in the future.
> 
> ...



Well said.......


----------



## bobemac (Aug 21, 2009)

HGVCLOVER1 said:


> Who did you call?  I have called the VP in Las Vegas who is supposedly in charge of promotions and have not received a phone call back.  I also have called Orlando and I keep getting passed from one person to another.  Anyone have any suggestions on who I can write a letter to or call regarding this situation.  Thanks for your help.



    Who did I call. I did not call anyone. I asked for the VP in charge of
the Las Vegas sales operation. We sat down for a little chat, and he apologized
for our inconvenience. Then he approved our payoff.
 BTW, despite comments
from another poster on this site, the rewards for a TS presentation far exceed the 60 minutes or so we spend getting an update.
    Most of my HGVC presentations are targeted to owners. The sales people
are usually the most experienced, and are completely cool with resale buyers.
IMO, you do have to establish a bit of rapport with the sales rep.
  We consider TS presentations educational, and rewarding. You do have
to have minimal conversational skills, a positive attitude, and sales resistance.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 21, 2009)

The last time we did an update at the Marriott in Newport Coast CA  We were told no more tours. We had done 3 already and they said don't wait our time.  I said if they didn't want to speak to us stop calling and bugging my DW about doing an update and offering us gifts for doing them.


----------



## jestme (Aug 21, 2009)

Being realistic, the easiest sell for any timeshare salesperson is to someone who already owns a timeshare, (preferably the one he is selling at), understands the system, and is currently using it. At that point, pricing is the only real issue, even to a resale owner. If I could convince a resale buyer that the 20,000 bonus points plus 9600 additional points were worth the $14000 upgrade cost, then I'd be willing to try it, and I'm certainly not a timeshare salesperson nor a salesperson for that matter. 
However, if someone walked in, said right up front that I was only there to get the incentive, (like most of us should have done or tried to do when we ended up buying our first timeshare), "I am a resale buyer only, know all about TUG, and won't even listen to your sales pitch with an open mind", then I do believe they should be able to walk away, before the 90 minutes are up and say sorry, you haven't qualified for the gift offer we made, have a nice day. It has nothing to do with a resale owner, it's more to do with the attitude.  
Maybe it's just me (Jestme), but in this world, you rarely get something for nothing. Developer timeshare sales prove that a lot of people think they will...


----------



## e.bram (Aug 21, 2009)

How is anybody convince somebody to spend $15,000.00 and more for TS , where that somebody paid $300.00(three hundred) for a TS resale.


----------



## hockeybrain (Aug 22, 2009)

E.bram, keep in mind Hilton has ROFR for the majority of properties which keep resale prices higher  .


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> BUT I will go to new TS resorts and ask to see the units. This is with the understanding No gifts for me & no TS presentation for them.



I have always been well received when requesting a tour without the hard sell and without the gifts.  It has always been a smooth timesaving process.

George


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 24, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Maybe I am out of line here, but honestly is all this effort really worth your time?  I mean seriously for a free gift?? If you want to go to the presentation to learn something then I say go for it, but why expect a gift??  In my opinion it just seems like you are trying to milk the system here.  It makes you look cheap that you would waste good vacation time to go to a presentation for some free perks.
> 
> It will be these little things that will piss the HGVC right off and ultimately compromise the resale entitlements in the future.
> 
> ...



They are the ones who gave me the invitation card to the presentation and said what I would receive then reneged.  I did not ask for the invitation. I am a very seasoned traveler and know how to get what I want and I do not see it as a waste of time at all.  Basically, in my mine they are doing a classic bait and shift.  Will see what happens if I get a response to my letters. Stay tuned.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 24, 2009)

As you own three HGVC's already I suspect the issue isn't really the value of the gift, but that because you bought them resale that they won't give the gift to you.  You feel somehow you are classified as a lesser owner, when everything about HGVC has been just the opposite for resale owners.  I can understand that feeling.  

In addition to owning HGVC's (resale) we own at Gardens of West Maui which is managed by Consolidated Resorts Management.  The concierge there, Lahina Ticket Company (LTC) was owned by the sister company which has gone bankrupt (Consolidated Resorts). 

LTC would offer significant discounts on activities booked with them in exchange for taking their Owners Updates or similiar presentation down the road at Sands of Kahana, but owners who purchased resale are specifically excluded from the discounts.  It's stipulated in the activities purchase agreement from the concierge and you don't get the actual vouchers until you had attended the presentation.    This was known to us and was obviously a business decision on Consolidated's part and we understood this.  Still it always left us feeling a little unworthy and disappointed as we actually could see a substantial discount for the 60 - 90 minutes it takes to do the presentation with them.  We know this because we did the tour before we became resale owners there.   So, I understand how you feel.   

That said, you know how great HGVC is, the quality of the resorts and how the system works.    You didn't buy because you like to go to these sessions, be pressured into spending more than you need to get show tickets or a free buffet meal.   Enjoy your ownership, take glee in knowing you've kept 10s of thousands of dollars in your pockets and move on.    It's really not worth it.


----------



## Kdudley311 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Thanks But No Thanks*

I think they are really beating the bushes lately.  I received two calls in two weeks from HGVC offering me the $199 deal for Las Vegas or Orlando. I think they must just have a blind list they are cold calling from or they wouldn't have called me and offered me a Vegas deal when I own two already.  I told them the first time they called that I own 2 HGVC Vegas timeshares, so no thanks.  I told them again when they called back a week later offering the same deal, and told them please to remove my name from their call list.  I haven't gotten a call since.

I'm just wondering if it would do any good at all to tell them at check in not to call my room with any freebie offers or invitations?  I am going to HGVC Strip over Labor Day and might try it just to see if it works.

For me personally, now that I know what "owner's update" really means, I will not attend one (my first and only one wasn't a positive experience).


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 24, 2009)

Kdudley311 said:


> ... For me personally, now that I know what "owner's update" really means, I will not attend one...



Ah, a fellow traveller.
The result was that the OP was forced to find another way to waste a few hours on their vacation!
"The horror... the horror."  -- Marlon Brando, "Apocalypse Now"


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Aug 25, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> As you own three HGVC's already I suspect the issue isn't really the value of the gift, but that because you bought them resale that they won't give the gift to you.  You feel somehow you are classified as a lesser owner, when everything about HGVC has been just the opposite for resale owners.  I can understand that feeling.
> 
> In addition to owning HGVC's (resale) we own at Gardens of West Maui which is managed by Consolidated Resorts Management.  The concierge there, Lahina Ticket Company (LTC) was owned by the sister company which has gone bankrupt (Consolidated Resorts).
> 
> ...



Bingo....I could care less about the presentations...we have owned HGVC for years and it made no difference to them before whether we bought resale or not...they were always happy to have us attend a presentations...I am not sure if this is new policy or something else...I wrote my letters asking for this new policy in writing...I find nothing about resale anywhere in all the contracts we have with them....


----------



## HGVCLOVER1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I received a call today from a VP of marketing after having written a letter.  I was told that this was not the policy in Orlando or Hawaii to deny presentation gifts to owners who have bought resale.  They indicated that because I was a HH Diamond that there was a way around this in Las Vegas.  They also indicated that something would be put in my file so that when I am in Las Vegas later this year that there should be no problem attending a presentation as an "owner" and I was given a direct line to call if there would be any problems.  I was impressed that someone responded to my letter so quickly.
I will let you know what happens when I am there later in the fall.  They indicated that there was not a written policy regarding this matter.


----------

